# Online Dating



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Anyone ever use these online dating sites?
I'm on three of the more popular ones and they're swarming in like flies..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

hmmm. A coworker uses Match.com

I just use Myspace, its free lol. You can do one of those craigslist ads too.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm doing myspace and graigslist as well. I can't keep up..LOL
For some reason I've always attracted older woman. I can't figure that out..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hzhahaha eric ur so funny... i use myspace too.. thats actually how i met my current man... going on 5 yrs and strong. lol.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> hzhahaha eric ur so funny... i use myspace too.. thats actually how i met my current man... going on 5 yrs and strong. lol.


Cool cool, so it does work..lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I met my guy on Craigslist....I was looking for someone to go mountain biking with and it was love at first sight.....LMAO


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ericschevy said:


> I'm doing myspace and graigslist as well. I can't keep up..LOL
> For some reason I've always attracted older woman. I can't figure that out..


you attract cougar's...hehe


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

HAHAHA cougars.. Haven't heard that one..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

The only problem with myspace is I get more spam than anything. The real people that contact me are always from over seas..


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Anyone ever use these online dating sites?
> I'm on three of the more popular ones and they're swarming in like flies..


Not wasting anytime I see...good luck out there!! Stay away from the crazies (unless you like that sorta thing)


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sydney said:


> Not wasting anytime I see...good luck out there!! Stay away from the crazies (unless you like that sorta thing)


Well, I have to move on. I aint going to sit around beating myself up about it. I ain't going to hook up with anyone who aint local.
So if they are crazy I will know right away..LMFAO


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

"hook up"?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

figuratively speaking..lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I bet...LOL


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Runing around on me already I see


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Marty said:


> Runing around on me already I see


AWE MAN!! We can share her, we'll still be together..ROFL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I made a friend when I was like 10 on AOL named Joe... He lived in TN... after 6.5 years of chatting online Joe finally called me... we had good times prank calling people and doing stupid kid things... well one night we needed someone new to terrorize so he called his buddy Doug to screw with him for a while. Well, I ended up thinking Doug was a pretty fun dude to talk with also and I started calling him on my own. Doug came down for a 2 week vacation after about a year of talking on the phone... he went back home for two weeks then was back on my door step and hasn't left since! lol 

Eric, you will meet her in the strangest place!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

NEELA said:


> I made a friend when I was like 10 on AOL named Joe... He lived in TN... after 6.5 years of chatting online Joe finally called me... we had good times prank calling people and doing stupid kid things... well one night we needed someone new to terrorize so he called his buddy Doug to screw with him for a while. Well, I ended up thinking Doug was a pretty fun dude to talk with also and I started calling him on my own. Doug came down for a 2 week vacation after about a year of talking on the phone... he went back home for two weeks then was back on my door step and hasn't left since! lol
> 
> Eric, you will meet her in the strangest place!


We'll see!! I'm not much of a socialite or get out a whole hell of a lot but
ya never know.. I've been chatting with someone for close to a year now who seem to show a lot of intrest. Funny thing about that is every girlfriend I've ever had was always a real close friend at first..


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> HAHAHA cougars.. Haven't heard that one..


Then you definitely have to watch this movie:

http://watch-movies.net/movies/cougar_club

Not only is it funny, but it will explain to you what a "Cougar" is


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

NesOne said:


> Then you definitely have to watch this movie:
> 
> Watch "Cougar Club" Movie, download Cougarclub - Watch Movies Online For Free Full Movie Downloads
> 
> Not only is it funny, but it will explain to you what a "Cougar" is


502 error, bad gateway. Broken link..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> 502 error, bad gateway. Broken link..


Never mind, It's working now..


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Never mind, It's working now..


Enjoy............


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

This site needs therapy!! I met my wife at a rodeo, several others as well!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> This site needs therapy!! I met my wife at a rodeo, several others as well!


Yeah I know I need to get out more. That's how I used to do it..lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah try the food store..you never know who you can run into..lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

~StangChick~ said:


> yeah try the food store..you never know who you can run into..lol


Too bad I don't grocery shop..lol


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

~StangChick~ said:


> yeah try the food store..you never know who you can run into..lol


Better yet, hit a Trader Joes, or one of them high end grocery stores, you'll find yourself some nice Cougars there, LMFAO.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

NesOne said:


> Better yet, hit a Trader Joes, or one of them high end grocery stores, you'll find yourself some nice Cougars there, LMFAO.


haha awsome


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> This site needs therapy!! I met my wife at a rodeo, several others as well!


andy how many wives do you have?! lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

NEELA said:


> andy how many wives do you have?! lol


I was going to ask but I thought...Naw..lol


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> This site needs therapy!! I met my wife at a rodeo, several others as well!


How many wives do you have OFK????


----------

